# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > سوال: اضافه کردن Library های خارج از JDK به NetBeans

## ARYAN 8

فرضا jnlp، jmf و ..
اگر اطلاعاتی دارید، لطفا.

----------


## dasssnj

روی پروژه تون کلیک راست کنید . properties را کلیک کنید . وارد قسمت libraries بشید . گزینه ی add JAR/Folder را بزنید و فایل jar مربوط به لایبرری را انتخاب کنید و در آخر هم Ok را کلیک کنید .

----------

